

Review my startup, cloudrino.net - koonk
https://cloudrino.net

======
mrmondo
Just had a play round on the base instance - first thing I noticed is just how
slow the servers are.

Defining what I mean by slow:

\- The IOP/s limits make the server practically unusable for anything I tried,
fio reports random 4k writes to be between 20-100 at most with very heavy
fluctuation, I wouldn't consider anything under around 4K IOP/s usable for
basic tasks for for databases I really want to see at least 10K.

\- The vCPU feels very over provisioned and I noticed a lot of WAIT even when
the VM was doing nothing.

\- After starting the server for the first time it had 3438 failed login
attempts - I'm wondering if it was properly erased or if you're actually being
DOSed heavily already.

\- Very high latency from Australia with a 300-500ms RTA.

    
    
      test: (g=0): rw=randwrite, bs=4K-4K/4K-4K/4K-4K, ioengine=libaio, iodepth=64
      fio-2.2.8
      Starting 1 process
      test: Laying out IO file(s) (1 file(s) / 4096MB)
      bs: 1 (f=1): [w(1)] [5.6% done] [0KB/244KB/0KB /s] [0/61/0 iops] [eta 02m:14s]
    
      Last failed login: Sat Aug 15 21:35:27 EDT 2015 from xx.xx.xx.xx on ssh:notty
      There were 3438 failed login attempts since the last successful login.

------
mtmail
The initial screen doesn't make it clear you can scroll down for further
information, a simple arrow might work, though on other websites I tend to
miss them, too.

"Own a cloud server" might be over-promising since it's a virtual server and
it's really renting. I would change the 'buy now' to 'sign up'. The buttons
don't work and just point to the homepage without any indication what is going
on.

Pricing doesn't make it clear if prices are per month. For storage it's
unclear if it's SSD drives.

When I'm spending $100 with a company I want to see an imprint with full
address and not just a contact form. Terms of service list 'Rs' as currently
so I imagine the hosting is in Brazil?

The privacy policy doesn't have a section on Google Analytics (third party
cookies, data being send to the US).

I see a link to your twitter
([https://twitter.com/koonktech](https://twitter.com/koonktech)) only after
registering.

Good luck! I imaging much abuse with the free account, maybe I'm too
pessimistic.

~~~
mtmail
P.S. without submitting to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) the
posting will get too little exposure

~~~
koonk
Can't :(

------
iliaznk
OSX 10.10.4, Chrome 44.0.2403.130 (64-bit), this is what I get when I scroll
down and back to top.
[http://cl.ly/image/0H173c1N3Q14](http://cl.ly/image/0H173c1N3Q14)

~~~
koonk
Some issue with OSx/Chrome. Working on it. Thanks for taking out time to
review it.

